# Материал для пищика



## pols-petr (14 Ноя 2009)

Всем привет! Если кто знает из чего можно сделать язычок для пищика (жалейка)...подскажите, а может кто подскажет где можно купить - только настоящий материал...(бутылки и пробки, разные пластмассы все испробовал - но все не то...


----------



## mjnh (5 Мар 2010)

заглянул случайно. если тема для Вас еще актуальна. я делал пищики из саксофонной трости. звук хороший.


----------



## pols-petr (6 Мар 2010)

Спасибо, попробую. :hi:


----------



## scottishbox (7 Мар 2010)

В свое время активно использовался целлулоид со старых холодильников


----------



## pols-petr (7 Мар 2010)

Он толстый... :dash:


----------



## scottishbox (7 Мар 2010)

О, кстати! Не пробовали сделать трость целиком из тростника? В Москве я видел тростниковые коленца в продаже. На крайний случай можно воспользоваться готовыми тростями для бурдонов шотландской волынки


----------

